# Manche PDFs können nicht gedruckt werden.

## x488u

Hi! 

ich hab eben cups neu emerged, aber es druckt bei mir keine PDFs aus. Textdateien werden gedruckt. 

Habe die Vermutung gehabt dass es an diesen beiden Dateien liegen könnte, weil da in der unteren auch hiter PDF und Postskript nichts weiter steht, wied bei den anderen Typen:

application/vnd.cups-pdf

application/vnd.cups-postscript

Der Drucker ist ein Canon an einem Windows Rechner. Cups hab ich 1.2.12-r8

Wie sieht das denn bei euch aus?

Woran könnte es noch liegen? 

mime.convs:

```

########################################################################

#

# PostScript filters

#

application/pdf      application/postscript   33   pdftops

application/postscript   application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   pstops

application/vnd.hp-HPGL   application/postscript   66   hpgltops

application/x-cshell   application/postscript   33   texttops

application/x-csource   application/postscript   33   texttops

application/x-perl   application/postscript   33   texttops

application/x-shell   application/postscript   33   texttops

text/plain      application/postscript   33   texttops

text/html      application/postscript   33   texttops

image/gif      application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/png      application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/jpeg      application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/tiff      application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/x-bitmap      application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/x-photocd      application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/x-portable-anymap   application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/x-portable-bitmap   application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/x-portable-graymap application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/x-portable-pixmap   application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/x-sgi-rgb      application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/x-xbitmap      application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/x-xpixmap      application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

#image/x-xwindowdump   application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/x-sun-raster   application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

```

mime.types

```

########################################################################

#

# CUPS-specific types...

#

application/vnd.cups-command   string(0,'#CUPS-COMMAND')

application/vnd.cups-form   string(0,"<CUPSFORM>")

application/vnd.cups-pdf

application/vnd.cups-postscript

application/vnd.cups-ppd   ppd string(0,"*PPD-Adobe:")

application/vnd.cups-raster   string(0,"RaSt") string(0,"tSaR")

application/vnd.cups-raw   (string(0,<1B>E) + !string(2,<1B>%0B)) \

            string(0,<1B>@) \

            (contains(0,128,<1B>%-12345X) + \

             (contains(0,4096,"LANGUAGE=PCL") \

              contains(0,4096,"LANGUAGE = PCL")))

```

Last edited by x488u on Mon May 19, 2008 4:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## musv

Hatte das Problem auch mal vor langer Zeit. Bei mir lag's an der PPD-Datei. Der Mime-Typ sollte eigentlich gar nichts damit zu tun haben.

----------

## x488u

Ah, ok. Die ist beim Treiber dabei, oder?

----------

## x488u

Hab die PPD Datei noch mal runtergeladen bei CANON aber es hat nichts geändert. Hab aber rausgefundenen: Es hängt vom PDF ab. Die ich gestern drucken wollte geht immer noch nciht, aber die mesten anderen lassen sich drucken. 

Über die Eigenschaften der Datei im Acrobat habe ich keine Unterscheide sehn können. Auch das Drucken der Datei über Cups-PDF(funktioniert) und dann über den echten Drucker hat nicht funktioniert. 

 :Confused: 

----------

